# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  فرق بین مدرک دانشگاه مجازی با روزانه ؟

## Salsevome

سلام مثلا یک نفر از دانشگاه شیراز مدرک روزانه داره با کسی که مجازی داره چی هستش ؟ ارز کدام بالا تر هستش و تو مدرک ایا مینویسند مجازی هستش ؟ تشکر

----------


## Salsevome

:Yahoo (8):

----------


## ata.beheshti

توی یجا دیدم دقیقا یادم نمیادد...فک کنم دفترچه کنکور بود....
نوشته بود مدرکشون هیچ فرقی نداره و لفظ دوره مجازی یا پردیس توی مدرکشون درج نمیشه

----------

